# The pupils and the influence of Papa Haydn



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I have read this article: http://www.balzan.org/upload/Joseph_Haydn_and_His_Pupils_10mar2008.pdf
I seriously recommend it to everyone who is interested in the history of the Classical period and how Haydn's influence may be tracked through various composers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks! I wasn't aware Pleyel was his pupil.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Anton reicha is also quite interesting bearing in mind that he composed wit his own particular style, as well as composing for ensembles that were not as popular (25 wind quintets and 24 horn trios) but from the perspective of Haydn and Beethoven. Haydn's influence is transcendental. In fact, even Schumann is greatly influenced by him. I now see why he is actually much superior to Mozart because Wolfgang influenced Classicism while Haydn's importance in his approaches to composition encompass more than one century.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Rhombic said:


> I now see why he is actually much superior to Mozart because Wolfgang influenced Classicism while Haydn's importance in his approaches to composition encompass more than one century.


There's Brahms, Chopin, Schubert, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Ravel, Debussy, and Messiaen, just to name a few off the top of my head. None of them classical era composers, and all who've cited Mozart as an influence or source of inspiration. Schoenberg studied Mozart's "Haydn" quartets closely while writing his own, especially concerning Mozart's use of irregular phrase lengths, false recapitulations, and ability to combine very different melodic material into a cohesive movement. Messiaen wrote "Un Sourire" as an homage: "despite bereavements, sufferings, hunger, cold, incomprehension and the proximity of death, Mozart still smiled, his music also. That is why I allowed myself, in all humility, to call my act of homage 'A smile.'" As for more recent composers, there's Lennon Aldort, and some of Philip Glass's later works. There are younger aspiring composers who post here who, I'm sure, would admit to being influenced by Mozart as well.


----------

